# Introducing Myself.



## RuthlessCombat_Australia (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I am new to the forums and thought I would introduce myself.
My name is Christian, I am 23 and I live in Sydney, Australia.
I currently train in Gracie Jujitsu and Muay Thai/Lao Kick boxing.
I am looking to get out of the competitive field of BJJ and Muay thai and try a more lethal self defence system such as Krav Maga.
Is anyone else living in Australia ?
What is everones opinion of Krav Maga in the western world.

Nice to meet you all.
I will try my best to answer as many questions as possible.


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome.   There was a guy, kman, who trains Krav in Australia, but he isn't active anymore.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 18, 2016)

You're aware the founder of krav trained in sport styles? Judo, boxing, and wrestling are the arts that went into the development of krav, if you want good krav keep doing what you're doing and pick up a krav class every now and then to learn some street specific skills. You're not going to learn competant striking or grappling unless you train with an instructor that has a background in one of these arts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2016)

What purpose do you have for learning a "lethal" self defense system?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 18, 2016)

Steve said:


> Welcome.   There was a guy, kman, who trains Krav in Australia, but he isn't active anymore.


I was just wondering whatever happened to K-man. He hasn't posted here since July,

We do have a number of other Australian members, but I don't think any of them are eager to help create killing machines.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2016)

Mephisto said:


> You're aware the founder of krav trained in sport styles? Judo, boxing, and wrestling are the arts that went into the development of krav, if you want good krav keep doing what you're doing and pick up a krav class every now and then to learn some street specific skills. You're not going to learn competant striking or grappling unless you train with an instructor that has a background in one of these arts.



But what did he do with those 'sport' skills? Imi Lichtenfeld Founder of Krav Maga | Krav Maga Global (KMG)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome and Hello !


----------



## Steve (Feb 18, 2016)

Time heals all wounds, as they Say.   Hopefully he returns.   Knew a lot about karate, among other things.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was just wondering whatever happened to K-man. He hasn't posted here since July,
> 
> We do have a number of other Australian members, but I don't think any of them are eager to help create killing machines.


I'm hoping Chris notices these threads. Haven't read one of his posts in a while.


----------



## RuthlessCombat_Australia (Feb 18, 2016)

Lethal ? In terms of defending myself or loved ones. Against Multiple attackers or weapons


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 18, 2016)

RuthlessCombat_Australia said:


> Lethal ? In terms of defending myself or loved ones. Against Multiple attackers or weapons


Sounds to me like you are looking for a magic bullet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I was in Sydney last summer after a seminar in Melbourne and I must say I love Sydney!   As to your training look at the Filipino Martial Arts and Krav in your area.  Go check out some classes and see if they are what you want!


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 21, 2016)

RuthlessCombat_Australia said:


> Hello everyone.
> I am new to the forums and thought I would introduce myself.
> My name is Christian, I am 23 and I live in Sydney, Australia.
> I currently train in Gracie Jujitsu and Muay Thai/Lao Kick boxing.
> ...



Hi Christian.

"A more 'lethal' self defence system"??? Hmm… not the way it works… 

In terms of Krav itself, while there is the very military form taught to the IDF (Israeli Defence Force), what is taught to the vast majority outside of that is best classified as "civilian Krav Maga"… and has much of the more military-suited, lethal option methods removed (as well it should). What is left is a military flavoured combatives system… not too different to many others, really… and not any more "lethal" than anything else.



Tony Dismukes said:


> I was just wondering whatever happened to K-man. He hasn't posted here since July,
> 
> We do have a number of other Australian members, but I don't think any of them are eager to help create killing machines.



Damn straight we don't.



kempodisciple said:


> I'm hoping Chris notices these threads. Haven't read one of his posts in a while.



I'm always around… 



RuthlessCombat_Australia said:


> Lethal ? In terms of defending myself or loved ones. Against Multiple attackers or weapons



Er… you do know what the word "lethal" means, yeah? You know, when you're understanding definitions and all… cause it's not anything to do with defending yourself, your loved ones, against multiple attackers, weapons, or anything else you have talked about…


----------



## Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm hoping Chris notices these threads. Haven't read one of his posts in a while.


Things were so quiet and peaceful. Why did you say his name?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2016)

Steve said:


> Things were so quiet and peaceful. Why did you say his name?


Is he beetlejuice?


----------

